# scolopendra cough medicine



## szappan (May 3, 2008)

While on a photo excursion in India, a friend found this Thai package of cough medicine.  I'm not about to open it, much less use it as it's too much of a collector's item for me.
It seems as though there are tiny little balls inside, and I'm guessing it's made of subspinipes dehaani.  :? 

Does anyone have any additional information or even experience with this?   

Front:






Back:


----------



## cjm1991 (May 3, 2008)

:wall: :evil:  Id rather have a cold then kill alot of pedes ><><


----------



## Dillon (May 3, 2008)

I work with a Laotian/Thai guy, and he says they use centipedes medicinally over there.

He also told me that they take a bottle of "mongwater" or any clear hard liquor, drop the centipede inside, and it releases its venom into the drink as its dying.

Then they drink it.

Kind of like the cobra in the bottle if anyone has seen that.

Just thought id say my two cents.


----------



## cjm1991 (May 3, 2008)

Dillon said:


> I work with a Laotian/Thai guy, and he says they use centipedes medicinally over there.
> 
> He also told me that they take a bottle of "mongwater" or any clear hard liquor, drop the centipede inside, and it releases its venom into the drink as its dying.
> 
> ...


Thats pretty crazy. Poor pedes


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 4, 2008)

Ja, they do that over here as well. It's quite sad and completely unnecessary. I've seen centipedes, scorpions, snakes, geckos, sea horses, et cetera. And over 10.000 African elephants are killed each year for this same stupid reason to supply the Chinese and Japanese markets. And don't even get me started on tigers, et cetera. Mostly, they believe it will make their member stand up. I just want to throw them into a tub of centipedes/pit of tigers..

Edit: And then there are all the specimens that they encase in glass to sell to tourists! What a *****ing waste of life.


----------



## Pulk (May 4, 2008)

in the Kunming airport in China


----------



## nissan480 (May 4, 2008)

To be honest,this does not bother me.Its the tiger,dog,Elephont thing that make's me beyond angry..I will treat my pede's as pets,an obligation to provide whats needed,even more,but


I cannot say what i would do to a person who commited such act's on a mammal......Lets just hope I dont see it!


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 4, 2008)

nissan480 said:


> To be honest,this does not bother me.Its the tiger,dog,Elephont thing that make's me beyond angry..I will treat my pede's as pets,an obligation to provide whats needed,even more,but
> 
> 
> I cannot say what i would do to a person who commited such act's on a mammal......Lets just hope I dont see it!


Bloody oath!

And don't forget that they eat monkeys' brains WHILE THEY ARE STILL ALIVE.


----------



## Dillon (May 4, 2008)

thats where i draw the line between primitive and savage.


----------



## nissan480 (May 4, 2008)

Shoudnt have said it doesnt bother me cause it does..Especially in a pede forum.Rest of my post was deleted to avoid a pointless debate.


I am curious to what "bloody oath" means.You mean oaf,lol??Is that a english way of calling me a idiot?


----------



## 357wheelgunner (May 4, 2008)

MaartenSFS said:


> Ja, they do that over here as well. It's quite sad and completely unnecessary. I've seen centipedes, scorpions, snakes, geckos, sea horses, et cetera. And over 10.000 African elephants are killed each year for this same stupid reason to supply the Chinese and Japanese markets.


Don't believe everything you hear....There aren't even 10000 elephants in the world.  If there were that many in Africa they'd destroy everything.


----------



## Pulk (May 4, 2008)

357wheelgunner said:


> Don't believe everything you hear....There aren't even 10000 elephants in the world.  If there were that many in Africa they'd destroy everything.


everything I'm seeing is saying there are populations in the hundreds of thousands in Africa... can you cite a source?


----------



## 357wheelgunner (May 4, 2008)

Pulk said:


> everything I'm seeing is saying there are populations in the hundreds of thousands in Africa... can you cite a source?


Wow I was way off, I apologize.

The study I read with that number was for one wildlife park!  The most consistent number was a little over a half million.  That said, if 10K die a year that's not too bad, and probably good for the people and the rest of the wildlife there.

Again, sorry for calling you out on that, I was way off!


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 4, 2008)

Uh... I still don't agree. Their foraging behaviour is part of the ecology. Every species (Except humans) is accounted for and plays some vital role.


----------



## szappan (May 5, 2008)

Pulk said:


> in the Kunming airport in China


Despite the subject matter, great photos there Pulk!  Love the saturation of the colors and the contrast on the close-up.

And please excuse my ignorance, but do you know how they "use" those 'pedes?  I mean, do people just buy them and chew on them as they walk?  or are they ground up at home and put into tea?  :? 

And somehow I doubt that those all come from an elaborate 'pede farm, so if that's just ONE stand... the thought of people taking thousands of scolopendras from the wild is frightening indeed.

Now... if they DO come from a 'pede farm, then that would surely be an amazing sight.


----------



## Mister Internet (May 5, 2008)

szappan said:


> Now... if they DO come from a 'pede farm, then that would surely be an amazing sight.


They farm the "red head subspinipes" variant over there quite productively... it wouldn't be worth anyone's time to pull them _en masse_ from the wild.  I know, I've gone wild pede hunting before, and it's a wicked way to make a buck. 



MaartenSFS said:


> Uh... I still don't agree. Their foraging behaviour is part of the ecology. Every species (Except humans) is accounted for and plays some vital role.


This is ridiculous statement, humans are as much a part of nature as any other creature on this planet.  If we didn't play a "vital role" the world wouldn't work. Why does everyone loathe humanity so much around here these days?  It's getting tiring.


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 5, 2008)

Mister Internet said:


> They farm the "red head subspinipes" variant over there quite productively... it wouldn't be worth anyone's time to pull them _en masse_ from the wild.  I know, I've gone wild pede hunting before, and it's a wicked way to make a buck.
> 
> 
> 
> This is ridiculous statement, humans are as much a part of nature as any other creature on this planet.  If we didn't play a "vital role" the world wouldn't work. Why does everyone loathe humanity so much around here these days?  It's getting tiring.


We were accounted for in the beginning.. When we were still kept in check by other predators. I hardly think that this is ridiculous - Quite sad, actually.


----------



## Mister Internet (May 5, 2008)

MaartenSFS said:


> We were accounted for in the beginning.. When we were still kept in check by other predators. I hardly think that this is ridiculous - Quite sad, actually.


Suit yourself, I'm not going to start loathing my humanity simply because we're at the top of the food chain.

On a related note, I think there are several threads in the past about the _S. s. mutilans_ over in China... I will have to try to search...


----------



## 357wheelgunner (May 5, 2008)

MaartenSFS said:


> We were accounted for in the beginning.. When we were still kept in check by other predators. I hardly think that this is ridiculous - Quite sad, actually.


How "emo".


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 5, 2008)

Wouw, if you knew me you would never have suggested such blasphemy. Try living in a Third World country for over three years..


----------



## Pulk (May 6, 2008)

szappan said:


> And please excuse my ignorance, but do you know how they "use" those 'pedes?  I mean, do people just buy them and chew on them as they walk?  or are they ground up at home and put into tea?  :?


no idea... sorry.


----------



## nissan480 (May 6, 2008)

Still curious of the meaning of the "bloody oath" thing..If i was mistakin in my assumption of its meaning,my bad.But would like to know what that meant.


----------



## szappan (May 6, 2008)

Mister Internet said:
			
		

> They farm the "red head subspinipes" variant over there quite productively... it wouldn't be worth anyone's time to pull them _en masse_ from the wild.  I know, I've gone wild pede hunting before, and it's a wicked way to make a buck.


hmmm... a 'pede farm... well if I ever make it to China or Thailand, I'll be sure to find one!  Thanks for the tip!



			
				 Pulk said:
			
		

> no idea... sorry.


No problem!


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 6, 2008)

nissan480 said:


> Still curious of the meaning of the "bloody oath" thing..If i was mistakin in my assumption of its meaning,my bad.But would like to know what that meant.


Haha, it means I agreed with something that was said. It's an Australian expression (I've got Australian friends). You can also shorten it to "Oath.".


----------



## KyuZo (May 7, 2008)

MaartenSFS said:


> We were accounted for in the beginning.. When we were still kept in check by other predators. I hardly think that this is ridiculous - Quite sad, actually.


I agree.  animals kill only when they need to eat.  human kill for fun sometime.  not only do we kill, but we sometime torture in such a sick and cruel way.  
look up "earthlings" on youtube.  there are 3 parts to the movie and make sure that you watch them all.


----------



## Randolph XX() (May 7, 2008)

MaartenSFS said:


> Bloody oath!
> 
> And don't forget that they eat monkeys' brains WHILE THEY ARE STILL ALIVE.


or human brain alive in some cases, ex, China supports The Khmer Rouge their prisoners as food source


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 7, 2008)

KyuZo said:


> I agree.  animals kill only when they need to eat.  human kill for fun sometime.  not only do we kill, but we sometime torture in such a sick and cruel way.
> look up "earthlings" on youtube.  there are 3 parts to the movie and make sure that you watch them all.


True, and then there are the bears who are kept alive for years as they extract bile through open holes in their sides day after day, while cramped into a small box, never seeing the light and praying that every day will be its last.

I'll have to check it out.


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 7, 2008)

Randolph XX() said:


> or human brain alive in some cases, ex, China supports The Khmer Rouge their prisoners as food source


Wouw, I never heard that one.:evil:


----------



## Mister Internet (May 7, 2008)

KyuZo said:


> I agree.  animals kill only when they need to eat.  human kill for fun sometime.  not only do we kill, but we sometime torture in such a sick and cruel way.
> look up "earthlings" on youtube.  there are 3 parts to the movie and make sure that you watch them all.


This is yet another ridiculous anthropomorphism of animals... there are TONS of animals that kill out if what we would call "malice" or "for the fun of it".  There is a boatload of literature on this very subject... arbitrary/wasteful killing is NOT solely a human pursuit.

If I judged my worth as a human by humanity's worst examples, I'd have killed myself years ago.

Anyway, how about those centipedes?


----------



## nissan480 (May 7, 2008)

Male lions will kill cubs of from another male to induce the female to go into heat again to get his gene's into the mix

Ive seen killer whales chase a baby hump back(not sure exactly what specie of baby whale it was)for three three hours only to eat its tounge.

And ive seen dolphins attack a smaller breed of porpose for no reason at all.The dolphin would hit it at speed,sometime's causing it fly 5,10 feet out of the water.The scientists were actually blaming oil and other large companies saying that they were using explosive's under water wich would somewhat cause the same type of internal damage as the dolphins were.This was kinda of shocking.I never thought dolpins would behave like that.They still have no idea why they are doing this.

This is just a few off the top of head.


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 7, 2008)

All of these exceptions combined could never even scratch the surface of what people are doing every day. Again, try living in a third world country.

O, and I have no qualms about being human. I am just disgusted that that places me amongst a vast majority of ignorant and selfish swines.


----------



## KyuZo (May 7, 2008)

nissan480 said:


> Male lions will kill cubs of from another male to induce the female to go into heat again to get his gene's into the mix
> 
> Ive seen killer whales chase a baby hump back(not sure exactly what specie of baby whale it was)for three three hours only to eat its tounge.
> 
> ...



yes, i have seen all these stuff on the discovery channel.  I just think that human, given the brain that we got, should know better.  
anyway, let's refocus on the topic: scolopendra cough medicine.


----------



## KyuZo (May 7, 2008)

MaartenSFS said:


> All of these exceptions combined could never even scratch the surface of what people are doing every day. Again, try living in a third world country.


and i have lived in a third world country before.


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 8, 2008)

Actually, I wasn't arguing with you, but someone else. I agree that we should know better.

About the cough medicine, we've got medicine in Holland called Tijm Siroop (Syrup). It works wonders and no animals were used in the making. But China, a country with 5000 years of history, must know better.


----------



## KyuZo (May 8, 2008)

MaartenSFS said:


> Actually, I wasn't arguing with you, but someone else. I agree that we should know better.
> 
> About the cough medicine, we've got medicine in Holland called Tijm Siroop (Syrup). It works wonders and no animals were used in the making. But China, a country with 5000 years of history, must know better.


i know, i just wanted to say that i've lived in a third world country before that's all.


----------



## arachnoid (May 10, 2008)

Um, so about them scolopendra farms...

http://www.903china.com/doce/jj.htm

Really need to look for it but I could've sworn there was a documentary showing a centipede breeding farm and the benefits of scolopendra venom.


----------



## KyuZo (May 10, 2008)

I remember reading about it in this forum, but it was a very very very old thread somewhere.  
only the redlegged ones have medical significant (that's what someone said).


----------



## jrlh84 (May 22, 2008)

Pulk said:


> in the Kunming airport in China


So sad.


----------



## nissan480 (May 22, 2008)

Wisdom and intellegence are to different things


----------



## dtknow (May 24, 2008)

I hav trouble believing that company farms all the animals. Are you guys all sure that these farms are not merely storage places for WC animals?


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 25, 2008)

Unfortunately, I think that they are plentiful enough here that it would be feasible for them all to be wild caught..


----------



## Randolph XX() (May 28, 2008)

dtknow said:


> I hav trouble believing that company farms all the animals. Are you guys all sure that these farms are not merely storage places for WC animals?


it is actually true
and i douno how can one said it is more feasible to hire ppl to collect wc for them
we have examples of Sc.subspinipes from china, as well as H.schmidti, and a lot other animals
and even the rhino roach farms in Australia are like that too

unless the animals are high benefit and short maturity time, let's say about 1 yr, most farms won't do that
even in africa most ball pythons are captive hatched and then export, they really don't keep them

however, there are still some CB ones mixed in between, cuz most of the time, they would have some storage population left after they shipped, so the new comming wc could have bred with them, and therefore form a very small batch a CBs/CHs


----------

